
Are white hipsters hijacking an anti-gentrification fight in Los Angeles? - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/oct/18/los-angeles-gentrification-boyle-heights-race-activism
======
navigator01
Gentrification is really a non issue.

When areas begin to attract wealthier people, they can begin to attract nicer
businesses and infrastructure as a result. So the entire neighborhood becomes
nicer.

Should we keep things bad? Of course not. Make things nice, and those who can
afford to live there should be able to live there.

Trying to make it about race is just racist in itself.

